# My mini foaled a GORGEOUS pinto filly!!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the little one. What color was the stud? do you know what that mare normally throws for colors? Make sure you clean the umbilicus of the little one to help prevent infection, I would also hose down the mare(it was very messy from the looks of it). I'm also a big fan of heat lamps(tho i don't know what the temperature is in your area), but they are also great low lighting even at night. Gives them that extra bonus of having some lighting to not step on each other, and for baby to not bump into things and find where it is he wants to go in the stall. 

Congrats again.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks!

The sire was a Sabino I think? We sold him a few weeks ago, he was a registered Welsh type A, but here's a few pics:


















This is their second foal together, the first died at birth. We cleaned up the umbilical cord with iodine. It's super hot out here (Ohio) right now, so i don't think a heat lamp would be a good idea....they have plenty of light at night from the barn light outside if I leave the barn door open, so I think they're good. Her coloring astounds me! I didn't think a gray pinto x flaxen chestnut would be able to throw a chestnut pinto, but I guess they do!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Adorable baby!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! What do ya'll think of "Frappe" for her? As in Frappuccino? The other mini foal we have we named Latte, I think they'd go cute together


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I like frappe. Cute name


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I wanna see more pictures! lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll bring them to the back pastures and take some ;-)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My first horse was a mini & i'd so LOVE to have another one someday *sigh* Especially to have a baby. That would be so fun.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

OMG!!!!so so cute!!! I love the pic with the noses of the big guys looking over the stall wall what a cutie I love the name Frappe it has attitude which all minis have


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

super cute!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

she is so cute!!!!! She's got long legs too! For a
Mini welsh foal at least haha! I love her color too, a little confused on how we color appened oh well haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

What a cutie, congrats! Your mare looks almost identical to my friends mini:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats! Wish pics worked at work 

You shouldn't cut the umbilical though. It's good for the mare to remain laying down with baby mostly or fully out and the cord still attached, then when she (mare) stands up it will break. Sometimes the placenta comes right out when she stands so it won't break (I've had that happen a couple times) and in that case the cord should be broken, but still not cut, there is a proper way to break it.

Can't wait to see pics when I"m on here at home!  Enjoy your new foal!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

CCongrats! 
Cant wait to see the new pictures!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww she's absolutely gorgeous!!! and yeah cheyaut that happened when snowflake foaled, we had to cut the umbilical cord and we had alot of problems with his umbilicus after that including infection, so make sure you keep Iodine or Betadine on that umbilicus. infection through the umbilical cord is the worst thing to get as it reaches all the vital organs.

i can't wait for more pictures!! and that filly must have some VERY strong legs to be up in 5 mins!!! it took sparta 45 mins to finally get his legs and about 2-3 hours to finally nurse the first time lol maybe he's just slow


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Congrats!! Such a doll!


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh it's soo cute  congrats! Funny how the other horses look curious :Þ


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats! Glad to hear both are doing well! Looking forward to more pictures as well!


----------



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

OMFG they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous! good job mum!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you think she'll gray out like Daddy? That would make sense to me. She's darling BTW


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry for the holdup on pics! I've been at my dad's and forgot to bring my USB cord for the camera. Anyway, these are when she was a day old. She's been getting more adventurous by the day, wanderin' away from Mama--poor girl has her hands full trying to keep track of her!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

And here's some videos. They're not the best, excuse the shaking camera--I was paying more attention to the horses than the camera screen :lol:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww!!! I freakin love her!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks  Hehe I went a little overboard with the pics! Oh well, we ARE in the Horse Pictures section....


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Dude if I ever come back out to Ohio (I have fanily out there) I swear if she's MIA it was not me!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

:lol: .


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

aw she's so cute and fluffy! i love it when she runs! haha
i hope she keeps her coat, it's so nice


----------

